# Rig trip



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Will be in the OB area, 7-4 through the 8th. Would like to make an overnight run as far out as horn, weather and seas permitting. There's not been many reports on YFT being caught but if you dont go you'll never find them. Its still a week out but if anyone is thinking of giving it a shot, let me know. Thanks


----------



## derik_baylon10 (Feb 2, 2018)

I will be vacationing in the Perdido area 7/6 thru 7/16 and was considering an overnight trip myself. I am new to offshore fishing and would appreciate any advice on how you plan a trip like this such as when to head out, when and where you tend to start trolling or bottom fishing and when and where you typically start your drift and get rest.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

A tuna run for us consist of heading pretty much directly to the rigs. First check out the closest (petronious) and then on to the rest of the inner rigs before settling at one at sundown. Jigging for black fin till we get enough for chuncking. Usually start our chunck
line on the up current side of the rig and repeat. Always watching the finder for some bigger archs. Sleeping depends largely on the bite. If its good, lots of times we dont. Slow and a couple will rest at a time with one on watch. Slowest times from our experience is approx 1am to 3. Trolling around rigs usually start a little before sunrise for the morning bite. If bottom fishing its usually on way back in (at least for us) once you get back on the ledge. Always watch for weed lines. This time of year they may be holding a variety of species especially mahi. Hope this helps. One note, if you fish up close to the rig, sharks will tear your tuna up.


----------



## derik_baylon10 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info what kind of boat do you take and what kinds of bait works best when bottom fishing out there.


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

We run a 34' fountain with triple 300 verados. Pin fish, and hardtails, if you can get them, is what we like. Theres a variety of frozen bait also. If you're new to the area stop by Sam's on Canal Road. Chris works there and is incredibly informative! He knows the gulf better than anyone I know in the area. Really good guy and always likes to help.


----------

